# As a retired librarian...I still bring work home with me



## behdune (Aug 1, 2014)

How many enjoy reading historical novels?  I just finished his latest, "Paris" by Edward Rutherfurd.  Have read all his books & enjoyed every one of them.  He wrote three books about the UK..."Sarum"..."The Forest," and "London."  His two about Ireland were "The Princes of Ireland," and "The Rebels of Ireland."  He's also written one titled, "New York."  I can't imagine all the research needed to write these, but I'd love to volunteer to help with the research. Am really hoping he'll consider writing about Greece and Rome.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2014)

I absolutely love the library , have done since I was a child and used it extensively to borrow books. However with local  cuts etc, there's hardly any new books being made available any more apart from fiction, and I really don't enjoy fiction, I'm a strictly give me the facts type of gal...lol...., and so much of our library now has been made over to computer sections further reducing the space for books to browse through. Now we have to resort to poring over titles online that we'd like to read then ordering them from the central resource library to be delivered to our local branch. Not the same as immersing yourself in the glorious smell of shelves and shelves of books of every genre!!


----------



## behdune (Aug 1, 2014)

Hmmm.  Just noticed a little question mark at the end of my post.  Anyone know why this is?


----------



## behdune (Aug 1, 2014)

Hollydolly...that's a real shame.  I don't know that I'd enjoy working in the library now because our library has self-checkouts & one of the things I most enjoyed about my job was interacting with the patrons...talking one on one & getting a feel for what they wanted & being able to suggest books they might enjoy.  Technology is great, but it can be so impersonal.


----------



## Pam (Aug 1, 2014)

Many years ago I read Sarum and thoroughly enjoyed it and can't for the life of me understand why I never read any more of Rutherford's books. I must remedy that and will have a look for some next time I go to my library, I think I would like to read the ones about Ireland.

I mainly read thrillers but I also enjoy the historical novels by C J Sansom which are set in Tudor England. I have just ordered the latest one from my library.

http://www.cjsansom.com/Shardlake

The little library near to me is brilliant. No self checkout and I have  the choice of ordering in person or online. The staff are lovely and you  can have a cup of coffee while sitting on comfy settees reading the  newspaper or having a chat and there are various groups who meet there once a week... family history and suchlike.


----------



## behdune (Aug 1, 2014)

Pam...if you enjoy thrillers...how about Peter Robinson's books?  Also, Ken Follett's "Pillars of the Earth," and "World Without End" are fascinating books.  Follett's two books are based on the building of the cathedral at Salisbury.


----------



## Pam (Aug 1, 2014)

I've read the Peter Robinson books but not read any KenFollett. Have now added his name to my list of 'must reads'.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2014)

behdune said:


> Hollydolly...that's a real shame.  I don't know that I'd enjoy working in the library now because our library has self-checkouts & one of the things I most enjoyed about my job was interacting with the patrons...talking one on one & getting a feel for what they wanted & being able to suggest books they might enjoy.  Technology is great, but it can be so impersonal.



Self checkouts at all of our libraries too. I don't like them. I also hate having to get a receipt from the machine and keep it safe so I know when I have to return my books . I'm always late, I reckon I keep the library going with my overdue fines alone.. :badgirl::laugh:


----------



## behdune (Aug 1, 2014)

What about Harlan Coben?  He's written so many & I've not read a single one that I didn't enjoy.  He would be classified more in the thriller genre.


----------



## behdune (Aug 1, 2014)

Hollydolly...I always get a receipt and keep it, but our library will also send an email notification a few days before books are due.  I sometimes just renew mine online if I don't want to make a special trip to the library to return them.


----------



## Pam (Aug 1, 2014)

behdune said:


> What about Harlan Coben?  He's written so many & I've not read a single one that I didn't enjoy.  He would be classified more in the thriller genre.



Oh, I love his books, especially the Myron Bolitar series.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2014)

I enjoyed reading LONDON long ago. Sort of like James Michener novels.
Librarians must have much knowledge to do their jobs right
but they seem to be underpaid, have low status (where I live)
and the public is not totally aware of what they do.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 9, 2014)

I would never retire from a library..the smell of those books..Kindle doesn't smell like that!


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Self checkouts at all of our libraries too. I don't like them. I also hate having to get a receipt from the machine and keep it safe so I know when I have to return my books . I'm always late, I reckon I keep the library going with my overdue fines alone.. :badgirl::laugh:





We get e-mail reminders three days before the book is due to be returned and each day after, until the book is checked back in. The same for videos. Everything is on the computers now. I don't know when I last talked to a librarian. 

I go on my computer and reserve the book. When I get to the library, I scan my card and a message appears on the monitor that tells me where the book is being held. I go to the proper cubicle, scan my card, the door opens and I can then access my book. I take it to the check-out computer, scan it, get a receipt and leave. Eleven days later, if the book is still out, I get a notice in the form of an e-mail that it is coming due and if no one else has it reserved, I may extend the due date. When I return it, I drop it in the return box, which is like a mailbox and leave. No receipt, until I check my e-mail and there is a notice that the book was returned. 

Favorite Authors? None really. I like reading books on history, especially W.W. II, The Vietnam War and The Civil War. Also, like the Great Depression and anything concerning the early years of manufacturing and farming.


----------



## Petula (Aug 20, 2014)

I do miss the library the way it used to be, especially the helpful librarians. The books are so much nicer to read in bed, than the Kindle, with that light screen, that keeps some of us awake. Hope the libraries keep going and just get better.


----------

